
LinkedIn Employee with Measles Rode BART for Three Days While Contagious - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2015/02/12/measles_in_san_francisco_linkedin_employee_rode_bart_for_three_days_while.html
======
to3m
I had measles as an adult 20 years ago. I didn't know what it was I had - it
just felt like a mild case of the flu - so I thought nothing of it. I was a
student, living in halls of residence, and continued about my days as normal,
albeit feeling rather rough as I did so.

Eventually some spots appeared and, fearing meningitis, I went to the doctor.
I took the bus to town, then walked through town to the surgery. I was
uncharacteristically early for my appointment, so I sat in the waiting room as
people came and went. Eventually the doctor saw me and after poking and
prodding gave his verdict. "Don't go anywhere", he said, and left. He came
back about two minutes later with a gaggle of passing medical students, so
that he could show them what measles looked like. Apparently they didn't get
many cases.

"What should I do?" I asked. "Nothing", came the response. "It might get
worse. Drink plenty and try to eat."

I walked back across town, and got a bus back to my halls of residence.

------
lisa_henderson
If you are vaccinated, then you don't have much to worry about. According to
this:

[http://www.cdc.gov/measles/vaccination.html](http://www.cdc.gov/measles/vaccination.html)

"Measles can be prevented with the MMR (measles, mumps, and rubella) vaccine.
One dose of MMR vaccine is about 93% effective at preventing measles if
exposed to the virus, and two doses are about 97% effective. In the United
States, widespread use of measles vaccine has led to a greater than 99%
reduction in measles cases compared with the pre-vaccine era. "

And most people are vaccinated:

[http://articles.latimes.com/2013/sep/12/science/la-sci-sn-
cd...](http://articles.latimes.com/2013/sep/12/science/la-sci-sn-cdc-measles-
vaccines-20130912)

"The federal government targets 90% childhood vaccination rates. Nationwide,
Americans are hitting or exceeding that goal for measles, mumps and rubella;
for polio; for hepatitis B; and for varicella (the virus that causes chicken
pox). Americans missed targets for diphtheria, tetanus and pertussis, and for
Hib and PCV vaccines."

However, there is something strange happening among the affluent in
California, and so a great many children are vulnerable:

[http://www.wired.com/2015/02/tech-companies-and-
vaccines/](http://www.wired.com/2015/02/tech-companies-and-vaccines/)

"We selected more than 20 large technology and health companies in the Bay
Area and researched their day care offerings. Of 12 day care facilities
affiliated with tech companies, six—that’s half—have below-average vaccination
rates, according to the state’s data. And those six have a level of measles
vaccination that does not provide the “herd immunity” critical to the spread
of the disease. Now, this data has limitations—most critically, it might not
be current. But it also suggests an incursion of anti-science, anti-vaccine
thinking in one of the smartest regions on Earth."

------
brbcoding
This article doesn't seem to mention the line or route they took, unless I
just missed it... My company sent around an email that stated:

> BART announced that a passenger who traveled between the Lafayette Station
> and Montgomery Street Station during the morning and evening commutes from 6
> am to 8 am and 7 pm to 9 pm on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday, February 4th
> - 6th, was diagnosed with the measles.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Lafayette's only on the yellow line, so presumably: that one.

~~~
brbcoding
Yep, just re-read... I didn't catch the part about being between Lafayette and
Montgomery.

